# Video on You Tube



## velocipede2288 (17 Apr 2008)

I am making a number of videos of my cycling trips around my village of Ystradgylais which I have put on the YouTube, but also two short videos of the foling bike I have, the EZFold. To see the videos,go to my site
http://pawild.net/alanherper


----------



## jags (20 Apr 2008)

well done you sure like to sing /whistle as you travel 
i do that at times ,well why not good stuff


----------



## velocipede2288 (21 Apr 2008)

*Thanks Jags*

Thanks Jags for watching.I whistle and sing in the car as well, but don't use that so much as the bike :-) Well I'm Welsh what did you expect


----------



## jags (24 Apr 2008)

went out last evening for 26 miler and could not get that tune out of my head im full sure the name of the tune (whistle) is popcorn am i wright .
good stuff. i ride with a groop but would rather ride alone most of the time bit like yourself i reckon.


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2008)

I enjoyed watching those videos and visiting the site Velocipede2288. Can't get that tune out my head now


----------



## Plax (24 Apr 2008)

I couldn't help but look at the road markings. It started off saying "Slow" with "Araf" underneath, which caught my attention (always Araf first here), but further on in the video it switched to "Araf" first with "Slow" underneath. The guy doing the road markings must have been having a funny day 

Nice vid - I just hope I'm not whistling that tune on the way to work tomorrow too!


----------



## jags (24 Apr 2008)

bet you will plax,


----------



## velocipede2288 (28 Apr 2008)

*Thanks for watching.*

Thanks all you guys for watching and listening. I don't know which tune you were listening to as I am always switching from one to another. Don't know what the name of them are half of the time.
Hope I am not driving you nuts with these tunes 
PS.
I have finished the whole lot of videos depicting the trip now.
Start another one soon, but perhaps just clips.


----------



## velocipede2288 (13 May 2008)

*Folding the Dahon*

I have just added a video of me folding the Dahon Speed 7.
You can see it on the YouTube or my site.


----------



## Arch (20 May 2008)

Here's one of mine with a catchy tune....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZRWAtHjju4


I'm impressed you have the breath to whistle while riding!


----------



## Night Train (21 May 2008)

That's a very short commute, Arch, and an interesting insight into your head. I think I would have walked it myself but then I would be in and out of shops spending money each way. 

Pah! I now have Arch's video music running around in my head!


----------



## Arch (21 May 2008)

Night Train said:


> That's a very short commute, Arch, and an interesting insight into your head. I think I would have walked it myself but then I would be in and out of shops spending money each way.
> 
> Pah! I now have Arch's video music running around in my head!



Mostly, I do walk that one - I timed it once and if you take into account locking and unlocking the bike, and the fact that on foot I can cut across a park that I can't cycle through, it's quicker to walk!

I'm glad you find my head interesting. Sadly, that is a fairly accurate rendition of my thought processes, except the baby elephant bit, which I put in for comic effect...


----------



## Night Train (21 May 2008)

Arch said:


> I'm glad you find my head interesting. Sadly, that is a fairly accurate rendition of my thought processes, except the baby elephant bit, which I put in for comic effect...


But the baby elephant bit was the best bit!


----------



## Arch (23 May 2008)

Night Train said:


> But the baby elephant bit was the best bit!





I do think about them a lot anyway. Just not sure I'd actually thought about it on that ride...


----------



## Night Train (23 May 2008)

I like Arther C Clarke's take on them in his SciFi novels. He writes that in the future we will have little elephants as pets that are able to help out in the home, miniphants.


----------



## summerdays (24 May 2008)

It was how many cars you didn't meet that suprised me.... I'd love that commute - no cars no hills .... must be bliss.


----------



## velocipede2288 (28 Jun 2008)

*Nice video Arch.*

I enjoyed your video ride Arch, and have put it on my favourites. Nice tune, a jazz classic, but can't remember the name of it, I shall have to whistle it on my next video. I have no idea how to put the word captions on mine or I would. Where do you get the helmate fixture for the camera?


----------



## robbarker (6 Aug 2008)

Strangely compelling - thanks Alan!

Plax - they try to follow a policy of welsh signs first in welsh speaking areas, english first in english speaking ones. Ystradgynlais is a kind of linguistic frontier town between english speaking swansea and welsh speaking swansea valley villages and the wild west!


----------

